# Once in awhile I smell cigarette smoke in my house



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Ever since I bought this house which would be the Fall of '99. I would occasionally smell cigarette smoke. I just smelled it upstairs. I looked out all the windows and no one on the street was walking by, I have never smoked, and am not around anyone that smokes. I wonders if I have a smoking ghost in my house?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghosts :roll that is just a ridiculous theory


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sometimes old wood or furniture can keep smells for decades. It could be a temperature change that's expanding or contracting the wood which releases the smell. It's been found that places that have been abandoned for years and years where the old owners used to smoke cigars will still have a cigar smell on desks and other things in the area as an example. That's just one possibility that could be happening in your house.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

That sometimes happens to me. But for me it is usually my room and it happens after I sleep. Nobody in my house smokes so it must funiture or be me making that smell when I sleep. 

When that happens to me I usually shower and change the sheets so the smell goes away. 
Is someone sleeping in that part of your house because that could be the cause.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it's seance time!!!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A smoking ghost? :um That would be weird.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Probably just phantom smells. And no, I don't mean ghosts.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

A shmokin' ghost  He would come in handy when i run out of smokes


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

aaaah dont worry about it. its just some dead dude from the mid 1800's who obviously wasnt strong enough to resist the grip of peer pressure. a pack of smokes in the afterlife are the best bang for the buck because once lit they burn for all eternity. due to that fact when hes had enough he could just throw it on the floor or leave it on the couch and pick it back up later when he wants some more.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cigarette smoke is a very clingy type of odour. I heard one of my friends dads say that while he was working in germany there was an old smoking room in one of the offices that hadn't been a smoking room for years, but even after being redecorated you could still smell cigarette smoke. Maybe there were previous owners who were smokers and the smell is hanging around the house in the fabric etc?


----------

